# Rockets fire coach Kevin McHale



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> The Houston Rockets have fired Kevin McHale, the coach told ESPN's Chris Broussard on Wednesday.
> 
> The news was earlier reported by Yahoo! Sports. Assistant J.B. Bickerstaff will serve as interim coach.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/14160559/houston-rockets-fire-coach-kevin-mchale


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

I saw the name Chris Broussard so had to google to see for other sources.

Yes, it is true.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm just not sure this is a good decision at this point in the season when your team has immediate goals on contending.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Unless there is a rift behind the scenes between McHale and either Harden or Morey that we don't know about, I feel like this was a tad premature. They overachieved last year with a similar and less healthy roster.


----------



## Hanson (Nov 13, 2015)

Feel bad for McHale, not his fault his star player's head is all screwed. It's not everyday you lose your gf to a crack head in a coma.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I wonder if they'll bring Thibodeau in.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Kardashian curse collateral damage


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> I wonder if they'll bring Thibodeau in.


Too busy collecting his Chicago money.

Too bad for McHale. Not his fault Har_en or the team can't be bothered with D, or playing hard in general.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> I wonder if they'll bring Thibodeau in.


That's the only way this move can be saved in my opinion


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> I wonder if they'll bring Thibodeau in.


Talk about your massive culture shocks. Thibs might cut Lawson the same way Stan Van cut Josh.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

McHale is the 2nd best head coach last season. This is the terrible move. He himself knocked out Clippers.
11 games is too little to prove he is a bad coach.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JT said:


> Too busy collecting his Chicago money.
> 
> Too bad for McHale. Not his fault Har_en or the team can't be bothered with D, or playing hard in general.


You're arguing that as a team they don't play hard, but the coach shouldn't take any blame for that?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> You're arguing that as a team they don't play hard, but the coach shouldn't take any blame for that?


There's reports he would call defensive plays and the players would just ignore it.

This has Hardens stink all over it. The guys is just genuinely a piece of **** and decided throwing his coach under the bus might buy him an excuse for his terrible play this season. 

McHale wasn't making Harden shoot 37% from the field or average 5 turnovers a game. And if the player refuses to play D like Harden, there's not much you can do as a coach.

Harden literally said the players only meeting was about players discussing what their role to the team was. You can damn well bet Harden brought up that he's the offense and he shouldn't be expected to help out much on D.
He's turning into a coach killer like his friend Dwight.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

How did Rockets fans feel about his rotation patterns?


----------



## Roturn (Apr 18, 2012)

It will always be tough to build a team around Harden. 
His stats alone might look well with high PPG, Stl, ast. But the numbers behind are just horrible. Low efficient from the field, horrible efficiency from 3p range and still taking more shots than anyone else (comparisons of similar shots would be Westbrook or Curry, both on much higher and more reasonable percentages). Add tons of turnovers and you have a shit key player for a franchise. 

Worst thing is that Harden still feels like a valid MVP and superstar in the league, while he is just miles away from so many others. 40+ points in couple of games means nothing if you should have made 60+ with the amount of shots and allowing the opponent 20+ easy points.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Roturn said:


> It will always be tough to build a team around Harden.
> His stats alone might look well with high PPG, Stl, ast. But the numbers behind are just horrible. Low efficient from the field, horrible efficiency from 3p range and still taking more shots than anyone else (comparisons of similar shots would be Westbrook or Curry, both on much higher and more reasonable percentages). Add tons of turnovers and you have a shit key player for a franchise.
> 
> Worst thing is that Harden still feels like a valid MVP and superstar in the league, while he is just miles away from so many others. 40+ points in couple of games means nothing if you should have made 60+ with the amount of shots and allowing the opponent 20+ easy points.


You basically just said he's Allen Iverson.


----------



## Roturn (Apr 18, 2012)

Okay. To admit. I was not the super basketball fan back in Iverson`s prime and only started when he had his last years. 

And it probably is good for Harden if he later can say that he had a career like AI but I don`t think this is the optimum. At least not for the Rockets.

Also basketball did change over the last years.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Harden 2-3 years ago was an extremely efficient player.

Dude has checked out since this offseason. More concerned about his brand, glamor, lifestyle and marketing than his skills. Dude showed up out of shape for camp, and clearly has not done a damn thing to improve his game. Curry on the other hand is raping the association.

I was a major supporter for Harden for MVP last year. This year he made me feel like a damn fool. Fuck this guy. Howard on the other hand has gained my respect. Him and Capella are the only two out there giving a damn. Ariza too, hes legit. 

As far as I am concerned, blow the whole thing up. Nobody outside of Capella is untouchable.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Harden 2-3 years ago was an extremely efficient player.
> 
> Dude has checked out since this offseason. More concerned about his brand, glamor, lifestyle and marketing than his skills. Dude showed up out of shape for camp, and clearly has not done a damn thing to improve his game. Curry on the other hand is raping the association.
> 
> ...


Funny thing is is that no one likes Harden. He can try on his brand all he wants, but he's shown he's an unlikable dick head. 

When you're a star you know what's good for your brand James? Winning. What a chump.


----------

